# Battle for Tanris: RECRUITMENT



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a recruitment page for what I hope to be a good RP thread Battle for Tannis. Battle with be between Imperial players, Eldar players, and Neutral Orcs.

Choose what kind of characters you want to be from Eldar and Imperial and why. You can PM me or comment here either one. Thanks.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

is the battle for Tannis in a codex or did you make it up?


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I make up the name but if its in a codex wow how unlucky, ill change it later if someone corrects me on it


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

how many people can be involved? anyone? or just three (one for each race).


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

well, i'll make an Ork player so here he is:

Killboss Gazhulk Auto
he wears a Power Claw on his right hand and carries a shoota in his left hand, he wears eavy armour and loves his armoured truck.

Bio: Gazhulk hates the eldar because when he was a boy, he and his mob were chasing after a fleeing unit of Warp Spiders but they couldnt get to them because they always teleported away. So he has hired Meks to find out how to teleport too. the meks still havent figured out anything about teleporting but the Killboss mostly forgets about that when hes killing the biggest thing on the battle field.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Well since some people wanna be orks ill make it orks and anyone can join until i think theres enough but maybe around 10 people


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds good. what all is going to happen once all the slots have been filled? (sry for persistent questions. I just want to know what all is going to happen before I decide to join in on this or not.)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

hey i just want to know if i can be a fighta bomba pilot?

if so heres my character and if not the character is the same but not a pilot...

Name: Kakanor
Weapons: choppa and shoota rokkit combi
Armour: metal plates (Evay Armour)
Companions: Olkar (a grot that is like Kakanor's mek)

And if he can pilot a fighta bomba then he will 
and if not then he will ride a warbike


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

hey can i be a tank ace, and have a leman russ or something. kinda need to know before i make a profile.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Im already making a story but heres like a sentence summary at first orks control the planet are are about to go on a wah, imperials come in to stop them and take over the planet, eldar forsee the imperials will later attack the eldar and try to stop them and finish orks


Mitchy cant be the warboss but I can make a Nob
TUBERStripple01 I can make you a tank ace with a crew and tank you control but remember your mainly the ace, just how big is the tanks crew anyways? if its 3 or less than its fine
Android089 i think it would be better to make you a biker
DeathJester921 once slots are filled ill give out the beginning then say how everything starts off like where everyone one is, how the situation is to all the different races etc giving out what people should do next etc


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Name: Vladimir Stukov
Rank: Tank Commander
Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Carapace Armor, Frag and Krak Grenades, Power Sword(power sword is a Sabre and is also symbolic of the Armored Company.)

Tank: Leman Russ
Tank Weapons/Equipment: Turret Battle Cannon, Hull Lascannon, Extra Armor, Smoke Launchers, Searchlight, Dozer Blade.
Tanks Crew: Turret Gunner-Ace, Driver-Victor, Hull Gunner-Hully.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok thats cool

but if i'm a warbiker i would like a BIG CHOPPA instead of a normal choppa


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> TUBERStripple01 I can make you a tank ace with a crew and tank you control but remember your mainly the ace, just how big is the tanks crew anyways? if its 3 or less than its fine


Depending on what the tank is armed with, an imperial tank is crewed by a commander (in this case the ace), gunner, driver, loader, and two sponson gunners. So thats four to six as the crew of a single tank. (Assuming your using an actual tank, and not the likes of a transport or scout vehicle.)


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Im already making a story but heres like a sentence summary at first orks control the planet are are about to go on a wah, imperials come in to stop them and take over the planet, eldar forsee the imperials will later attack the eldar and try to stop them and finish orks
> 
> 
> 
> DeathJester921 once slots are filled ill give out the beginning then say how everything starts off like where everyone one is, how the situation is to all the different races etc giving out what people should do next etc


good to know. thanks

Can I be a chief Librarian? 

If so heres the profile.

Name: Chief Librarian Yeremi Olin

Gear: Power sword, Plasma Pistol, Power Armor (obviously)

Powers: Storm of the Emperor's Wrath and Vortex of Doom

if there will be no Chief Librarians, then the profile (except for the name) will still remain the same. if there wont be any librarians then i'll just be a Devastator.

The Devastator Profile will be as follows

Name: Octavion Invictus

Gear: Heavy Bolter, Krak Grenades, and Power Armor (again, obviously), and a Combat Knife


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

TUBERStripple01 try something more simple tank with the crew could get complicated, could be a sniper or something

DeathJester921 i like it

darkreever thanks for correcting me

Android089 if a biker can normally carry it go ahead

For the sake of simplicity im not forcing you but I would recommend it if people go SM


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chief Librarian Yeremi Olin it is then.

Could I have an honour guard? That way I can fit Octavion Invictus in too.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah but another player could be your honor guard which i would recommend


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

dang. looks like I have to wait for another person to go SM. oh well. still a cool idea


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea bad planing but I think ill change it to just a company of marines, divercity is kool but could be complicated so sorry


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I join on the Eldar side?

Name: Edric Althar
Rank: Striking Scorpion Exarch
Gear: Mandiblasters, Plasma Grenades, Scorpion Chainsabre, Striking Scorpion Armour, Shuriken Pistol 

Exarch Powers: Shadowstrike and Stalker

Bio: Edric spent centuries mastering the aspect of the Striking Scorpion and has become an expert in the art of close combat. Willing to give his life for his craftworld and for the survival of the Eldar, Edric is the patient hunter incarnate, and is ready to unleash his power upon all enemies of the Eldar.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

k so i wont be a tank ace but do i have to be SM, i would prefer to be an imperial guardsman but if your just going to make us all marines thats fine by me, but i kinda need a strait answer.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

well, he said he wasnt forcing you to be a SM, he just suggests it


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Yea bad planing but I think ill change it to just a company of marines, divercity is kool but could be complicated so sorry


so im not sure if i have to be SM or if i can be a guardsman and i dont think i should bother making an imperial guardsman profile if im just going to have to be a space marine.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> For the sake of simplicity im not forcing you but I would recommend it if people go SM



dont want this to turn into an argument, so I wont say anything else. cause every time I try to point something out to someone, it usually turns into an argument.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, so i guess my Ork profile is gone, so ill make an Assault Marine Brother instead:

Brother Vandormore

Equiment: Flamer, Jet Pack, Power Armour, Bolt Pistol, Frag Grenades, 

Bio: Vandormore was adopted into the Ultimarines when he was found wondering the streets when the Chaplain and Librarian were looking for recruits, he was asked where his parents were and he said he had none, so he was taken into the Chapter and was given food and water, he was weak and tired. After days of sleep, he was tested to see if he was worthy to be part of the Chapter, he proved to be one of the best canditates for the Assauilt Marines, he was gifted with a Flamer to purify any Xenos, and now he fight with such determination that he is secound in command for his squad. (i wont include them, just to make sure hes not over powered)


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

TUBERStripple01 Yea you could be a guardsmen

Mitchy thanks for the marine

Silb your good


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Name: Vladimir Stukov(too lazy to make another name)
Rank: Sergeant of a veteran squad(to keep things simple his squad is dead)
Equipment: bolter(this is actualy an ilegal armorment but i want my charater to have some range) melta bombs, frag and krak grenades, chainsword, carapace armor.

Bio: Vladimirs squad was killed during the earliest engagements of the battle and has yet to be replaced by command so he is continually being moved from sqaud to squad and platoon to platoon, due to this he is not a people person and has a grim aproach to everything he does.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Tuber change it to bolt pistol, cant carry a bolter and sword


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as the marines are concerned, is there any specific chapter you want members to be from or are you letting people be from where ever? I guess you can kinda ask it of several of the other playable forces, but I'm wondering mostly for the marines.


----------



## TUBERStripple01 (Apr 20, 2009)

while to truthful the codex says all guardsmen have CCW automatic chinsword or combat knife so i was just trying to put that in there, but ok it will be a bolt pistol instead.:cray:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Still deciding but I think it will be from the Ultra Marines chapter


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

my guys from my chapter but i guess i could change it around


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> my guys from my chapter but i guess i could change it around


If the GM has a specific chapter chosen, then its really not about whether or not you may be able to change your characters background. You either do, and play as that character, or refuse to and don't play as that one. Harsh for those who refuse to work with the person in charge, but fair for everyone else who choose to abide by all the rules and requirements.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Yea I just saw that and think thats kinda funny but thanks dark

Still looking for more players btw Ill start in about a couple days just to get some more players


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok i was normally playing as an ork but Chocobuncle said he preffered if we played space marine so...

Name: Sargent Brother Danner
Rank:Sternguard Vetern
Weapons: Storm bolter loaded with Hellfire rounds, combat knife, frag and krak grenades

If i can have a squad they all have boltguns with hellfire and dragonfire rounds

Bio: Jack Danner started the holy service of a space marine as a scout, he worked his way up the ranks of the chapter and finaly he got selected to be a sternguard. He hates orks they had overtaken his homeworld and killed his family. He is a vetern of countless campains and wars.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

K, still need more eldar though since theres no more orks which i kinda like better, all they do is kill everything and die themselves

so looking for more eldar


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHH Ill be an Eldar i've never played one in an Rp before!

Name: Fenix Al'Tar

Position: Farseer

Gear: Singing Spear with an extra long blade that he uses to help channel his power, Shurukin pistol, Ghost Helm and Wraithbone armor

Powers: His most powerful power is the ability to create a huge lightning storm that can blanket a battlefield with bolts of lightning. The downside to this is he has to be motionless and use all of his concentration otherwise the backwash could severely injure him. His other powers include shooting lightning out of his fingertips and a special aura that constantly surrounds and boosts the abilities of any eldar around him.

Personality: He seems to always be calm in almost any situation which seems to put those he commands at ease. He harbors a very strong hatred for chaos and the mon keigh who let it into the galaxy during the heresy.

Bio: Fenix has traveled the paths of all of the warrior Aspect Shrines of the Eldar at least once in his extremely long life and has found war to be tiresome and a waste of Eldar. He has been a Farseer for his craftworld for thousands of years and his age shows the most on his face where scars and age lines cross it in every which way. He is blind in both eyes but can see perfectly fine with his mind and his hair has grown to be a snow white, the trauma and stress of leading his people taking a toll on his body. He is still a strong fighter and a hellish opponent to fight for anyone inexperienced.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

being alive since before the fall so that means hes the oldest living eldar pretty much older than Eldrad Ulthran huh?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

oh, sorry i thought you said we were going to just play as Space Marines, but i could go back to my Ork player if you wanted me too, i dont really care witch one you want me to play as


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah just Eldar and SM sorry dude


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i was under the impression eldrad was around before the fall and many other eldar in high positions were. of course i know next nothing about the eldar since i play chaos marines so ill change it.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

they dont live forever they just live for a long time, stronger psychics live even longer


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Eldrad was over 10,000 years old before his death. He was probably one of the oldest eldar (as powerful farseers can live far longer than other Eldar). Only Dark Eldar can potentially have eternal life, since they drink the souls of others in order to extend their own lives. And even among them, Asdrubael Vect is the only Dark Eldar that I have heard of who was alive during the Fall.

Just a little Eldar history lesson for you people.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

interesting profiles. cant wait for the RP to start.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

um just wondering if i can have a squad?

if not then i guess Brother Danner was given a private mission or something...


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry Android089 but youll be with the other space marine guys


----------

